# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Niet meer ongesteld

## anitatje

hai wie kan my raad geven ben sinds 7 juli niet meer ongesteld en ben 37 jaar heb al 4 zwangerschapstesten gedaan maar helaas.was toen 3 weken overtijd.wil graag zwanger worden.

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

Ik zag dat je bericht al een paar maanden oud is. Blijkbaar wist niemand hier raad mee. Hoe gaat het nu met je? Ik heb gehoord dat er vrouwen zijn die zwanger zijn maar waarbij de test de eerste maanden toch negatief aangeeft. Dit is heel zeldzaam natuurlijk... Ben jij in de tussentijd alweer ongesteld geworden?

Groetjes

----------


## Twijfelende

*hey ik had een vraagje over zwangerschap kan je na een week al dikker worden en dat je vaak naar de wc moet? of is dat alleen mr stress ?*

----------


## Claudiia

*hey nee dat kan inderdaad niet na een week al dik worden!
dat zal stress zijn vriendin van mij heeft dat ook gehad
na 3maanden begin je het te zien als het een meisje is dan groei je in de breedte en bij ne jongen groeit u buik naar voor
groetjes*

----------

